
Ask HN: Sorting Tool for music - hfsktr
I didn&#x27;t know how long to make the title and I haven&#x27;t been able to find the right keywords for searching on my own.<p>Is there a tool that can take a list of say 1000 (any number) of songs and create a playlist that is limited by length?<p>Example: I have 1k songs and I want 5 playlists of 30 minutes length each (non-repeating songs probably).
Is it too complicated? What if other parameters were added (genre, min&#x2F;max length per song) <i>[thinking on this that would just decrease the pool of available tracks to search so it should make it easier I think]</i>?<p>It reminds me of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Travelling_salesman_problem but maybe there is a way I&#x27;m over-complicating this all.
======
gosub
the problem is more similar to the knapsack problem
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knapsack_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knapsack_problem)
There are some articles if you look for "create playlist of specific length"
that suggest to use the "smart playlist" function of iTunes.

